# Carl Fredricksen from Up Wears the One Ring



## TomBert&Will (Apr 12, 2018)

Look at Carl's hand...
He wears the ring.


----------



## Elthir (Apr 13, 2018)

And he's visible!

At least to me. Anyone else?


----------

